# B&m 1567



## johnd603 (Mar 4, 2012)

From this thread:
*http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=12545*
I've been wanting to model B&M 1567, as it was on the Portsmouth turntable and photographed there...

Anyway - I bought an undecorated shell on e-bay, and it actually had a Soundtraxx sound decoder installed - so, in my spare time - I've been painting, adding decals and weathering it - hopefully to look something like the prototype...

I have some small highlights to finish up (and will post pics in this thread when complete) - but here is what I started with, the prototype and my rendition...

My best to all for a *WONDERFUL *Fathers Day!!!

*The starting Point:










The Prototype:










My DCC rendition:*










John


----------



## sawgunner (Mar 3, 2012)

Very nice work John!!


----------



## Gansett (Apr 8, 2011)

Very,very nice.:thumbsup:


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

It really could use a bath.:thumbsup:


----------



## johnd603 (Mar 4, 2012)

Thanks guys..!!! (Steve - also waiting for my son to arrive, so I can get him started on cleaning his stuff out of the garage.. Haven't forgotten about today..  )



big ed said:


> It really could use a bath.:thumbsup:


LOL!!!! Yep - since I use acrylics - should clean right up!!!  

Best to you guys!

John


----------



## New Berlin RR (Feb 11, 2012)

very nice, i love the weathering of it!


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

IF you want more of the Portsmouth turntable there is this online site.

WOW That is a great paint job!:thumbsup:

DO you know where the engine is now?


----------



## Ranger (Mar 4, 2012)

Nice work!!


----------



## sawgunner (Mar 3, 2012)

no issues John. Ran into a couple this morning so it all works out in the end we still have plenty of daylight left!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Great job, I had to look twice to make sure I was looking at the model!


----------



## steam chaser (Feb 21, 2011)

Sweet,great looking job.


----------

